# WebSocket: immer type:message, oder eigener Typ erlaubt?



## Kryptaesthesie (22. April 2014)

Hallo in die Runde,

hoffentlich habe ich in der richtigen Kategorie gepostet, denn meine Frage bezieht sich weniger auf eine spezielle Programmiersprache, sondern es geht um WebSockets - genauer um den Typ.

Beim Übersenden sieht das bspw. so aus:

```
{ "type":"message", "data":{ "id":1, "name":"peter" } }
```

Nun gibt es Server-Frameworks, bei denen ich type selbst definieren kann, so wie es Client-Frameworks gibt, die teilweise nur auf message hört, andere können eigene Typen annehmen.

Damit ich es logisch verstehe ... soll nach dem Grundgedanken WebSocket alles als type message übersendet werden?
Denn ... ich muss ja sowohl auf dem Server als auch beim Client irgendwie verschiedene Abfragen routen/handeln. Gebe ich also mein eigentliches Anliegen, also was der Client vom Server "wissen" möchte im data-Block mit? Also quasi einen zweiten type, nach dem ich dann mein if-else, oder switch aufbaue?

Denn was nutzt es mir, wenn ich den Typ angebe, der Client dann aber nur auf message hört?

```
{ "type":"meineigenertyp", "data":{ "id":1, "name":"peter" } }
```

Hoffe, ich konnte mich ausreichend deutlich ausdrücken, wo meine Frage liegt. 



Edit:
Ah ... also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, öffne ich pro "Anliegen" eine neue Connection?
Damit würde das Routing ja auch entfallen, oder?

Aber dann habe ich in großen Anwendungen doch schnell mal zig Connections geöffnet, oder irre ich?



Edit Edit:
ja, ich irre


----------

